# Blizzard of 2012



## smokinj (Dec 26, 2012)

I think we just hit the worst part of this storm and its a doozy. Preparing to fire Number Two. "Everything has already been closed".


----------



## Pallet Pete (Dec 26, 2012)

We have some wind but thats about all here.

Pete


----------



## Pallet Pete (Dec 26, 2012)

Here is another pic.


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 26, 2012)

It's headin our way...Supposed to start snowing tonite at 6PM & continuing on & off for 36 hours. We're predicted to get 6 - 10" with freezing rain likely somewhere in the middle. Tomorrow morning will be a mess & will once again be that learning curve for all those drivers that refuse to obey the speed limits on DRY roads..."Geez I don't know what happened...I couldn't steer & I had my foot on the brakes & I couldn't stop either..." I'm ready...The snow blower is gassed & the 4WD Dakota will try to get us to work...Maybe not on time, but we should make it...


----------



## MasterMech (Dec 26, 2012)

Not forecasted to get a lot of snow here but just in case.






Bring the ruckus.


----------



## ScotO (Dec 26, 2012)

Its coming down like mad here right now....they're calling for it to mix with rain, I sure hope they're wrong!


----------



## Shadow&Flame (Dec 26, 2012)

Just thought I would check in with you guys....hope everyone is doing well.  It was wild last night with a blizzard in Arkansas...havent seen it snow and blow like that before.  Sorry about not being around much...life has got me running thru me own arse these days... 

Here are a couple of pics of the snow....


----------



## smokinj (Dec 26, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> Not forecasted to get a lot of snow here but just in case.
> 
> 
> Bring the ruckus.


 

Iam running a j.d set-up as well. Like the 3rd from right and a troy built 7.5 hp. Winds are still ti high to do any good.


----------



## smokinj (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh and number to is now full blaze running all mulberry. Number one is full red oak....


----------



## Jags (Dec 26, 2012)

A swing and a miss!  YES!!


----------



## smokinj (Dec 26, 2012)

Jags said:


> A swing and a miss! YES!!


 

I am at 6 inch now winds are still over 20mph. blizzard Watch is til 7:00 pm. Thats when I will start plowing. (Test and tune was yesterday)


----------



## corey21 (Dec 26, 2012)

Hope everyone is warm and safe.


----------



## smokinj (Dec 26, 2012)

Fire one oak fire two mulbery.


----------



## swagler85 (Dec 26, 2012)

Hitting us hard here in Ohio, just reloaded with mulberry


----------



## Jags (Dec 26, 2012)

smokinj said:


> I am at 6 inch now winds are still over 20mph. blizzard Watch is til 7:00 pm. Thats when I will start plowing. (Test and tune was yesterday)


Well...if its gonna go, it might as well go BIG.  I'm just glad it is not me.


----------



## begreen (Dec 26, 2012)

Shadow&Flame said:


> Just thought I would check in with you guys....hope everyone is doing well. It was wild last night with a blizzard in Arkansas...havent seen it snow and blow like that before. Sorry about not being around much...life has got me running thru me own arse these days...
> 
> Here are a couple of pics of the snow....


 
It looks like Arkansas got hammered. Do you still have power?

Be careful out there folks. High winds, white out conditions are not to be fooled with. Freezing rain on the warmer edges is sure to bring limbs down. Stay indoors until it passes and go very carefully afterward.


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Dec 26, 2012)

It's been snowing heavy here about an hour but it's suppose to turn to an icy mix then rain later on. It's hovering around 30 degrees so who knows. Be safe everyone!


----------



## homebrewz (Dec 26, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> Not forecasted to get a lot of snow here but just in case.
> 
> Bring the ruckus.


 
That looks like a scene from "The Day the Snow Throwers Took Over". It was a terrible movie.

Will be firing up the plow tonight.. and loading the stove with hop hornbeam.


----------



## ScotO (Dec 26, 2012)

I cant WAIT to get out of work soon....first we'll be getting the plow on the truck ..then, I'll be digging the ol' Chaparral SSX 340 out as soon as I get home, putting some fresh gas in her, and HOPEFULLY be zipping he across the field before supper.   

As to the stove, locust and maple mix........it'll be ALL locust for the overnighters for the next week or so......

BRING ON THE SNOW!!


----------



## ColdNH (Dec 26, 2012)

Calling for 8-16" here! The sleds,snowblower and stove are impatiently waiting!


----------



## bogydave (Dec 26, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> Not forecasted to get a lot of snow here but just in case.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Now that's what I expect for a mechanic.
More equipment than 1 man can operate
OR
always have a back up (or 2) & hope something breaks     LOL


----------



## smokinj (Dec 26, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I cant WAIT to get out of work soon....first we'll be getting the plow on the truck ..then, I'll be digging the ol' Chaparral SSX 340 out as soon as I get home, putting some fresh gas in her, and HOPEFULLY be zipping he across the field before supper.
> 
> As to the stove, locust and maple mix........it'll be ALL locust for the overnighters for the next week or so......
> 
> BRING ON THE SNOW!!


 

Wow I must be the odd ball. Test and tune was done on X-mass!  (Thats after the pre-run done in Oct.)


----------



## Delta-T (Dec 26, 2012)

bah, I'm thinkin I'll see 3" at best....ye olde "bread and milk scare" in my opinion. My co-workers are all running around like they're on fire talkin about 18".
I could go for some deep stuff....I haven't been sledding at all this winter. Hope all are using their safety-ness. I'll be out on the roads this evening making sure none of you's is out on the roads....


----------



## Pallet Pete (Dec 26, 2012)

Well we are getting snow finally and it is not much but the wind is defiantly getting worse. We lost the darn chimney cap and I AM NOT going up there to put it back today I might land in the next county. 

Pete


----------



## MasterMech (Dec 26, 2012)

bogydave said:


> Now that's what I expect for a mechanic.
> More equipment than 1 man can operate
> OR
> always have a back up (or 2) & hope something breaks  LOL


Only 1 of those is Not For Sale. 

EDIT: Looking at the radar, it says it should have been snowing here an hour ago. I'm looking out the window and I gotta beg to differ.


----------



## ScotO (Dec 26, 2012)

There's at least 4" on the ground and visibility is down to around 1/8th mile......its coming down really hard.....

I hope it keeps this up, I'm going over to dads here in a bit to dig out the ol' sled.......hoping that the carbs don't act up.  Only put around 50 to 80 miles on it last year, and didn't get too fussy with storing it.  I've only ever had one other time where it was really hard to get going, that is when it sat for 3 or 4 years (didn't have ANY snow for a while in the late '90's/early 2000's).  Even then, a simple jet-port drop to clean the bottoms of the carbs out, some Seafoam and a fresh tank of gas and it was up and running....


----------



## eclecticcottage (Dec 26, 2012)

Nothing at work or home yet.  We're kind of in a "bubble", its is all around us on the radar.  The AWD has snows and the 4x4 is good to go, no snow blower though.  Had been trying to get a hold of a Gravely with a thrower attachment but it hasn't worked out so far...We'll see.  We don't get snow out that the lake that often anyway, the lake seems to keep it back, a mile or so inland will get wholloped and we'll be looking at green grass.  Trying to decide if we should park the AWD at the end of the drive or the 4x4.  4x4 can handle deeper stuff, the AWD is more sure footed and stops better.  Then again, we might get a few inches and it's all a big fuss over nothing like usual.

I could go for a snowed in day though...although those are VERY rare here-heck, most places don't close even when there's a state of emergency declared so it's off to work anyway.


----------



## Jack Straw (Dec 26, 2012)

I am in the 17-24" and yes I am bragging


----------



## ScotO (Dec 26, 2012)

Jack Straw said:


> I am in the 17-24" and yes I am bragging


you lucky bugger.......


----------



## Jack Straw (Dec 26, 2012)

That will give the snomobile season a good start. The trails just opened last week!


----------



## homebrewz (Dec 26, 2012)

Jack Straw said:


> I am in the 17-24" and yes I am bragging


 
Same here.. (I am not bragging).
We'll see what happens. NWS is calling for 8" to 16", with up to 20" in the highest terrains.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Dec 26, 2012)

Windy and cold here in NEPA....brrr..


----------



## Jags (Dec 26, 2012)

Gamma - I hope you like snow.  You can have all of mine.


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 26, 2012)

Freezing rain all night and now mostly plain old constant 34 degree rain all day. Anybody that wants to bring their mudmobile down. Come come.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Dec 26, 2012)

Jags said:


> Gamma - I hope you like snow. You can have all of mine.


 
But Jags you can off road in a chair who can say that !

Pete


----------



## Jags (Dec 26, 2012)

Pallet Pete said:


> But Jags you can off road in a chair who can say that !
> 
> Pete


 
It spills my beer...then I get mad.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Dec 26, 2012)

Jags said:


> It spills my beer...then I get mad.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Dec 26, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> Freezing rain all night and now mostly plain old constant 34 degree rain all day. Anybody that wants to bring their mudmobile down. Come come.



Be right down...I like to git dirty....lol...not kidding!


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 26, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:


> Be right down...I like to git dirty....lol...not kidding!


 
The dog is tied up and the gate latch string is on the outside.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Dec 26, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> The dog is tied up and the gate latch string is on the outside.



I am guessing the house key is still hidden in the regular spot...


----------



## Shadow&Flame (Dec 26, 2012)

begreen said:


> It looks like Arkansas got hammered. Do you still have power?
> 
> Be careful out there folks. High winds, white out conditions are not to be fooled with. Freezing rain on the warmer edges is sure to bring limbs down. Stay indoors until it passes and go very carefully afterward.


 
We got between 10 to 12 inches...better than ice thou.  The power was out on and off all Christmas day, but it wasnt bad.  Stove was rolling and house was toasty...trapped with all this food was hard on me...  I even had a convert to the world of wood stoves...my niece dropped by and her husband sat in with me by the stove.  He looked it over and now he wants one for their fireplace...said he never knew they would burn so clean.  Loved the light show and heat.
Gave him the full spill about wood and all...so I might even get a cutting buddy out of it...

You guys stay safe out there...


----------



## bogydave (Dec 26, 2012)

Shadow&Flame said:


> I even had a convert to the world of wood stoves...my niece dropped by and her husband sat in with me by the stove. He looked it over and now he wants one for their fireplace...said he never knew they would burn so clean. Loved the light show and heat.
> Gave him the full spill about wood and all...so I might even get a cutting buddy out of it...


 
That would be sweet.
Equipment can compliment each others &
2 guys can process wood 3 to 4 times faster than one 
+ the safety factors .

Hope it works out. Better get their next years wood in & CSS soon !  LOL


----------



## Thistle (Dec 26, 2012)

smokinj said:


> Fire one oak fire two mulbery.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Love that Mulberry.16 today & sunshine,about a 1/3rd what was burned today was that.Rest was mix of Red/Black Oak,couple smaller White Oak & a couple decent rounds of Norway Maple.


----------



## Shadow&Flame (Dec 26, 2012)

bogydave said:


> That would be sweet.
> Equipment can compliment each others &
> 2 guys can process wood 3 to 4 times faster than one
> + the safety factors .
> ...


 
My equipment and his strong back...ha  Already told him I would provide good wood for the stove till he got the hang of it.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Dec 26, 2012)

Well, it's snowing here now.  Gonna set the alarm for even earlier, ugh.  I do love to watch the snow...but this sucks-it's falling at night so I can't watch it AND I have to get up earlier tomorrow and I am NOT a morning person.  Least it could have waited til friday so we could go take pics!  Gotta get the cone running and some uplighting in so we can sit in the sunroom and enjoy night snowfalls like this.


----------



## Dairyman (Dec 26, 2012)

Shadow&Flame said:


> We got between 10 to 12 inches


 
Thanks for stealing my snow.  Stay safe and warm.


----------



## Shadow&Flame (Dec 26, 2012)

Dairyman said:


> Thanks for stealing my snow.  Stay safe and warm.


 
Merry Christmas....I know I shouldnt have...


----------



## Delta-T (Dec 27, 2012)

i was wrong...we are past the 3" of bread and milk scare and right on into real accumulation. Had to drive 20mph all the way to work....did you know that your car can go that slow?


----------



## loon (Dec 27, 2012)

They said we got just over a foot  And the roof is happy its light 

loon


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 27, 2012)

loon said:


> They said we got just over a foot  And the roof is happy its light
> 
> loon


Thank god it was not the heavy wet snow like we get in March.


----------



## loon (Dec 27, 2012)

Ya that woulda been trouble zap  You get the same last night?

Seen some of the stuff you guys got over in the states and i think we got off very lucky...

loon


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 27, 2012)

loon said:


> Ya that woulda been trouble zap  You get the same last night?
> 
> Seen some of the stuff you guys got over in the states and i think we got off very lucky...
> 
> loon


We got it good, we think two feet but NOAA is reporting 15.2. It's a snowfall like this that makes me wish I had a Kubota tractor or chit, just a tractor.


----------



## MasterMech (Dec 27, 2012)

zap said:


> Thank god it was not the heavy wet snow like we get in March.


It is down here. Heavy, wet, slop.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 27, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> It is down here. Heavy, wet, slop.


After tomorrow Mother Nature can bring it, I'll have the extra 360-400 lbs in the back of the Ford for plowing.


----------



## MasterMech (Dec 27, 2012)

zap said:


> It's a snowfall like this that makes me wish I had a Kubota tractor or chit, just a tractor.


 
Think green Zap.  Best in the biz for cabs and attachments.


----------



## bogydave (Dec 27, 2012)

Shadow&Flame said:


> My equipment and his strong back...ha  .


 
Now that would be the best contribution


----------



## JustWood (Dec 27, 2012)

We were supposed to get 15-24" here and the local news was puffin up a monster blizzard. Weather channel about nailed it on the forecast . Much more conservative than the local news. We never get any real weather event with winds out of the N or E.
Got 8-10" and some wind. Pretty much a non event for here.
Just fired up the real heat maker for the first time this year. Settling in for the real winter weather.


----------



## ColdNH (Dec 27, 2012)

Once again the forecasters fail.. Of the forecasted 12-18" we got maybe 7" at best... Really pisses me off as a snowmobiler.


----------



## fishingpol (Dec 27, 2012)

Tossing this question in my head many times as I worked outside today.  What would I rather have a snowstorm, below freezing temperature and wind *or* 38 degrees, sideways rain and soaked to the bone?  I think I would have taken the snow.  Even with rain gear, 40 mph gusts of soaking rain does not make for a pleasant day.  Snowstorms don't flood basements either.

A contractor that works at my job showed up with his plow truck this morning.  I was laughing at him as it was pouring out until he told me he had 10" of snow this morning and he lives only 10 miles north of me.  The rain/snow line was just up the road.  Go figure.


----------



## MasterMech (Dec 27, 2012)

ColdNH said:


> Once again the forecasters fail.. Of the forecasted 12-18" we got maybe 7" at best... Really pisses me off as a snowmobiler.


 
Lately the forecast has been about as useful as a fireproof match.


----------



## Thistle (Dec 27, 2012)

Only job I can think of where you can be wrong 6 days out of 7 & not get fired.Even politicians get voted out eventually if they keep screwing up.


----------



## HDRock (Dec 27, 2012)

Not the kind of temps you get,  bogydave , but it;s getin there , chilly willy !!   out tonight

 Grand Blanc MI
Fair
12°F
-11°C

Humidity87%
Wind SpeedCalm
Barometer30.14 in (1022.0 mb)
Dewpoint9°F (-13°C)
Visibility10.00 mi
Last Update on 27 Dec 9:53 pm EST


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 27, 2012)

The weather guys here do a really good job. A few years ago they predicted we were gonna get hammered two weeks ahead of time. And everybody was caught by surprise when it really happened.  When they say we are gonna get our ass kicked I listen. Because it has happened every time for the last ten years. Rain, hurricane, flood and snow. And when it isn't gonna be as bad as some say they say that too.

Lot different than it was with the weather guys twenty years ago. Everybody cusses the Postal Service and the weatherman but I am happy with both of them. And Internet access to them instead of just at six and ten.


----------



## pen (Dec 28, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> The weather guys here do a really good job. A few years ago they predicted we were gonna get hammered two weeks ahead of time. And everybody was caught by surprise when it really happened.  When they say we are gonna get our ass kicked I listen. Because it has happened every time for the last ten years. Rain, hurricane, flood and snow. And when it isn't gonna be as bad as some say they say that too.
> 
> Lot different than it was with the weather guys twenty years ago. Everybody cusses the Postal Service and the weatherman but I am happy with both of them. And Internet access to them instead of just at six and ten.


 
I agree, we have some great local forecasters.  Part of them being great is that they explain scenarios such as (if you are at 1500 feet elevation and see temps of 28 degrees by X time, then expect, but if it stays 25 or under by then,,,,)  in other words, they help educate rather than make a carved in stone prediction and simply expect folks to go by that.

An interesting trend that I'm starting to see is our local weather guys using facebook to help with the forecasting.  Pre-storm they will be asking about temps in different locals, during the storm asking for elevation / conditions reports, and they give live feedback predictions beyond what is possible on traditional broadcasts.  

pen


----------



## eclecticcottage (Dec 28, 2012)

They don't seem very accurate around here, but then again, they don't focus on the area we live in either.  We've learned that where we live has it's own microclimate and not to expect the forcast to apply.


----------



## blujacket (Dec 28, 2012)

Ours are terrible, and if we do get snow, you would think its Armageddon. All day news reporting from locations showing us how horrifying the snow accumulations on the windshields of the news van. The white death approaches again tonight!. Stay inside and off the roads!


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 28, 2012)

When I look at the weather report for here on NOAA's site, one day the reading will come from the Massena Airport (40 miles north) the next day the reading could come from Saranac Lake NY Airport which is about 50 miles south of here.


----------



## save$ (Jan 1, 2013)

They usually get it right until they they start those "flurries or dusting" forecast.  When that happens, you know they are clueless and whan you to know something is up, but not sure!   Could be several inches of "flurries".  
Now seeing snow mobiles go past us on the power line.  Did't get anyone last year.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 1, 2013)

save$ said:


> They usually get it right until they they start those "flurries or dusting" forecast. When that happens, you know they are clueless and whan you to know something is up, but not sure! Could be several inches of "flurries".
> Now seeing snow mobiles go past us on the power line. Did't get anyone last year.


 
Last year was a rough year . . . I only put on a little more than 500 miles in three rides . . . with the longest ride being the last ride in The County. This year it looks like I can ride from my house again and rack up local miles.


----------

